# Anybody recognise this yellow band



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

In the pic it’s on the bottom catty, above for a comparison is the yellow precise


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

My admittedly wild guess would be that it's a Chinese band.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I think your right there mate


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Precise has two 'yellow' colored bands.

A Orange-Yellow band at 0.75mm which might be your top banded catty, and a lighter Yellow band at 0.55mm, which might be your bottom banded catty.

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/genuine-precise-latex-band-best-and-most-people-used-flat-slingshot-band_2419


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Up top is the .75
To be honest I didn't consider the .55 because this stuff performs better than all the precise I have ( .6 - .8 ) I know it's hard to judge by eye but it looks the same thickness as the .75


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

You could be right the colour looks a good match


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I already have the Orange-Yellow 0.75mm precise bands. I ordered Orange, Yellow, and Green last week.

I'll post a picture comparison between the two yellow bands for you when I get them.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

*My Dankung order arrived yesterday, pictures as promised.*

*Here is the .55 Yellow next to the .75 Orange-Yellow.*









*And here is the best I picture I took for thickness comparison (looks I'm holding cheese).*









*I have 3/4 straight cut band sets of each and there is a significant difference in draw weight between the two.*


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

In the pics it looks good, the one band set I had was 15/20 taper and put 3/8 clean through a steel cans at about 12m band sets made to the same spec from .65 .70 .75 would only penetrate one side. I’d really like to no how you find it thanks for keeping me posted bud????


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

That is what Dankung puts on their "liquid bullet" bands.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

bcuyle said:


> That is what Dankung puts on their "liquid bullet" bands.


Cheers buddy is that .55 or that taper?


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

Mr Brooks said:


> bcuyle said:
> 
> 
> > That is what Dankung puts on their "liquid bullet" bands.
> ...


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

bcuyle said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> > bcuyle said:
> ...


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I think your right bud I just had a look on there site and it doesn't state that it's precise latex used for the liquid bullet and even says the colour could vary also the pouch was similar to there's I'm going to order a few to try. Cheers


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

Mr Brooks said:


> I think your right bud I just had a look on there site and it doesn't state that it's precise latex used for the liquid bullet and even says the colour could vary also the pouch was similar to there's I'm going to order a few to try. Cheers


Sounds like fun, I've been wanting to try them. I wanted to order some of the pouches but minimum order is 200.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Before I ordered I dropped dankung a email to see if they could shed some light on it, if they get back to me I'll let you know ????


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Mr Brooks said:


> Before I ordered I dropped dankung a email to see if they could shed some light on it, if they get back to me I'll let you know ????


If they respond, I will buy you dinner if you ever visit Greece


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Mr Brooks said:


> In the pic it's on the bottom catty, above for a comparison is the yellow precise


Yes, it's the famous band associated with the song that goes "We all live in a yellow submarine, a yellow submarine, a yellow submarine..."

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> > Before I ordered I dropped dankung a email to see if they could shed some light on it, if they get back to me I'll let you know
> ...


...begs the question : Do they have "greasy spoon diners" over there?

How about "Chinese take-out"?

Just trying o expand my cultural knowledge...

BTW, (North) America's "IHOP" (International House of Pancakes) recently changed their name to "IHOB" (International House of Burgers). Seems that they realized that burger sales were much larger than pancake/flapjack sales. I used to appreciate the service of "Peggy", a one-legged waitress, at IHOP.

Don't know where she is now. Maybe she's on the cruise ship, the "Black Pearl". Who knows.

THWACK!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Latest is that IHOP is back. They only changed the name as a marketing ploy to let people know they served more than pancakes.


----------

